

Social Media Advertising – A chronology - shivranjan
http://blog.viraliti.com/social-media-advertising-a-chronology/

======
vinaykashyap
What value do you provide for the social media users? Not many would be
willing to post sponsored content on their networks it would decrease their
influence. Any thought on that.

------
jalicesmith
This has been tried a few times... a lot of people have tried to provide a
good service but failed. Your model looks promising.. All the best

------
robingoel
Sounds interesting. You guys have done a good research.

------
tellitop
Are you guys on Twitter as well?

